# نبؤات قد تحققت



## غصن زيتون (11 أغسطس 2007)

باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اللة واحد .  آمين

الموضوع الاتى هو 
شهادات بان السيد المسيح هو المسيا الذى تحققت فية النبوات 
                              ++++++++++++++++
1 - من نسل المرأة 
--------------------النبوة :-
" واضع عداوة بينك ( الحديث للحية ) وبين المرأة , وبين نسلك ونسلها . هو يسحق رأسك , وانت تسحقين عقبة "         ( تكوين  3 : 15 )

التحقيق :-
" ولكن لما جاء ملىء الزمان ارسل اللة ابنة مولودا من إمرأة ’ مولود تحت الناموس "                 ( غلاطية 4 : 4 ) 

 ويقول دافيد كوبر : " فى تكوين 3 : 15  اول نبوة عن مخلص العالم الذى يدعى نسل المرأة فهنا نبوة عن الصراع الطويل بين نسل المرأة وبين نسل الحية والذى سيفوز فية نسل المرأة . 
     وهذا الوعد القديم يدل على الصراع بين مسيح إسرائيل مخلص العالم من ناحية وبين الشيطان عدو النفس البشرية من جانب آخر ... وهو يتنبأ بالانتصار الكامل للمسيا ...
      ويعتقد بعض المفسرين ان حواء ادركت تحقيق هذا الوعد فى التكوين 4 : 1 
عندما قالت عن قايين ابنها البكر : " اقتنيت رجلا من عند الرب " لقد ادركت ان 
اللة  وعدها بالخلاص فى نسلها لكنها اخطأت عندما ظنت ان قايين هو ذلك المخلص ... وكلام حواء فى اللغة العبرية يحتمل معنى " اقتنيت رجلا هو الرب "
وكأن حواء كانت تتوقع ان المخلص هو الرب ...

يتبع


----------



## غصن زيتون (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نبؤات قد تحققت*

2 - مولود من عذراء
--------------------
النبوة :-" 
"ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسة آية : ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا وتدعوا اسمة عمانوئيل "   ( اشعياء 7 : 14 )

التحقيق :-
" وجدت حبلى من الروح القدس , فيوسف ....لم يعرفها حتى ولدت ابنها البكر , ودعا اسمة يسوع "
                                               ( متى 1 : 18 , 24 , 25 )

وهناك كلمتان فى العبرية تترجمان " العذراء " 
1 - " بتولاة " عذراء لم تتزوج  وردت الكلمة فى تكوين 24 : 16  و اللاويين 21 : 13   والتثنية 22 : 41 ’ 23 , 28
           القضاة 11 : 37 ’ 1 ملوك 1 : 2
2 - " علماة " فتاة فى عمر الزواج وهى الكلمة المستعملة فى اشعياء 7 : 14  ولم يستخدم الروح القدس على فم اشعياء كلمة " بتولاة " لانة كان يجب استخدام كلمة تجمع بين معنى العذراوية  والعمر المناسب للزواج . لتنطبق على الواقع التاريخى المباشر والمرمى النبوى الذى يركز على ولادة المسيا من عذراء ..

     اما كلمة عذراء فى اليونانية فهى كلمة " بارثينوس " وهى تعنى : عذراء - عذراء فى عمر الزواج - عذراء طاهرة  ( متى 1 : 23       -     25 : 1 , 7 , 11      لوقا 1 : 27   اعمال 21 : 9     1 كورنثوس 7 : 25 , 28 )

وقد ترجم مترجمو السبعينية كلمة " علماة " العبرية الى " بارثينوس " اليونانية فقد كان اشعياء 7 : 14 فى مفهومهم يتحدث عن ان المسيا سيولد من عذراء ...التالى


----------



## فادية (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نبؤات قد تحققت*

موضوع روعه عزيزي  غصن الزيتون 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## غصن زيتون (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نبؤات قد تحققت*

3 - ابن اللة :-
------------------
النبوة 
" انى اخبر من جهة قضاة الرب . قال لى : أنت ابنى . انا اليوم ولدتك "   مزمور 2-7

التحقبق :-
" وصوت من السماء قائلا هذا هو ابنى الحبيب الذى بة سررت "   متى 3 : 17  
     يقول هستنبرج فى كتابة " المسيا المنتظر " ان اليهود الاقدمين كانوا جميعا يعتبرون المزمور الثانى نبوة عن المسيا فقد ادخل الابن البكر الى العالم عند التجسد  ولكنة اعلن انة ابن اللة الوحيدبقيامتة من الاموات .
ويعبر بولس عن هذا بقولة " الذى صار من نسل داود حسب الجسد وتعين ابن اللة بقوة من جهة روح القداسة بالقيامة من الاموات "    رومية 1 : 4 


4 - ابن ابراهيم :- 
-----------------
النبوة  :
" ويتبارك فى نسلك جميع امم الارض , من اجل انك سمعت لقولى "      تكوين 22 : 18   ,  12 : 2 ,3
التحقيق :
" كتاب ميلاد يسوع المسيح ابن داود ابن ابراهيم "    ( متى 1 : 1 )
" واما المواعيد فقيلت فى ابراهيم وفى نسلة . لا يقول . فى الانسال كأنة عن كثيرين بل كأنة عن واحد . وفى نسلك , الذى هو المسيح "    ( غلاطية 3 : 16 ) تتضح الهمية الاحداث التى وردت فى تكوين 22 : 18 من ان اللة يقسم بنفسة هنا للمرة الوحيدة فى علاقتة بالاباء و يقول متى هنرى تفسيرا لهذة الاية 
" فى نسلك , اى شخص بالذات من ذريتك , لانة لا يتكلم عن كثيرين ( بل عن واحد كما يقول الرسول ) وفى هذا الواحد تتبارك كل امم الارض .........
وهذة النبوة تحدد ان المسيا المخلص الآتى سيجىء من الجنس اليهودى ...


----------



## غصن زيتون (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نبؤات قد تحققت*

ابن اسحق :
--------------
النبوة 
" فقال اللة لابراهيم ... لانة باسحق يدعى لك نسل "        ( تكوين 21 : 12 )
التحقيق :
" يسوع ... ابن اسحق "            ( لوقا 3 : 23 , 24 ) 
كان لإبراهيم ابنان اسحق واسمعيل وهنا يستبعد اللة نصف نسل ابراهيم 

6 - ابن يعقوب :-
-----------------
النبوة :
" يبرز كوكب من يعقوب , ويقوم قضيب من اسرائيل "      ( العدد 24 : 17 ) 
التحقيق :
" يسوع ...... ابن يعقوب "     ( متى 1 : 2 )     و    ( لوقا 3 : 23 , 34     -    1 : 33   )

يقدم ترجوم يوناثان ترجمة لتكوين 35 : 11 , 12  تقول " فقال لة الرب : انا اللة القدير . اثمر واكثر . شعب مقدس وجماعة انبياء وكهنة سيخرجون من صلبك , كما يخرج من صلبك ملكان . و الارض التى اعطيتها لابراهيم واسحق لك اعطيها , ولنسلك من بعدك اعطى الارض " 

     ويقدم ترجوم اونكياوس العدد 24 : 17  هكذا " يبرز ملك من يعقوب , ويقوم المسيح من اسرائيل " 

ومن هاتين الترجمتين يتضح ان اليهود رأو ان هذة النبوة تشير الى المسيا ... وقد ثار اليهود على عهد الامبراطور هادريان " 132 م " ضد الاستعمار الرومانى بقيادة باركوخبا . واطلقوا علية لقب " ابن الكوكب " لانهم ظنوا ان نبوة بلعام فى العدد 24 : 17 تحققت فى زعيم الثورة " باركوخبا " الذى سيخلصهم من الاستعمار الرومانى !!!!  
     واعتقد اليهود ان المسيا الاتى هو داود الثانى لانهم رأوا فى انتصارات داود الزمنية صورة للمسيح وانتصاراتة الروحية والتى يشير اليها النبى هنا 
 وقد ولد اسحق ابنين هما يعقوب وعيسو .. وهنا يستبعد اللة نصف نسل اسحق .


----------



## غصن زيتون (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نبؤات قد تحققت*

7 - من سبط يهوذا : -
-----------------------

النبوة : - 
" لا يزول قضيب من يهوذا , و مشترع من بين رجلية , حتى يأتى شيلون , ولة يكون خضوع شعوب "
                                                                               ( تكوين  49 : 10 )
التحقيق : -
" يسوع ..... ابن يهوذا "           ( لوقا 3 : 23 , 33 )

     يقدم ترجوم يوناثان تكوين 49 : 10 , 11  هكذا " لن ينقطع الملوك و الحكام من عائلة يهوذا ولا معلموا الشريعة من نسلة حتى يجىء الملك المسيا اصغر ابنائة وبمعونتة يجتمع الناس معا . ما اعظم الملك المسيا الآتى من نسل يهوذا "
       كان ليعقوب اثنا عشر ابنا , صار كل واحد منهم سبطا فى الامة العبرانية . وقد استبعد اللة منهم احد عشر سبطا !!!!!!


8 - من عائلة يسى : -
---------------------
النبوة :
" ويخرج قضيب من ججذع يسى وينبت غصن من اصولة "    ( اشعياء 11 : 1 , 10 ) 
التحقيق : 
" يسوع ... ابن يهوذا "     ( لوقا 3 : 23 , 32  ) 

 والقول " من جذع يسى " يعن انة من بقية النسل الملكى الذى اندثر فيقوم غصن صغير يحل محل الجذع ويحمل التاج . ويبدوا الغصن فى اول مرة انة ضعيفا , والجذع واهنا , لكنة ينمو و يتقوى . هكذا ظهر يسوع محتقرا ضعيفا , من الناصرة ولكنة صار المخلص العظيم ..


----------



## غصن زيتون (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نبؤات قد تحققت*

تـــــــــابع 
=====

9 - من بيت داود
النبوة :
" واقيم لداود غصن بر فيملك ملك وينجح ويجرى حقا وعدلا فى الارض "     ( ارميا 23 : 5 )
التحقيق : 
" يسوع  ...... ابن داود "              ( لوقا 3 : 23 , 31 )

وفى 2 صموئيل 7 : 11 يوضح ناثان النبى ان الوعد ليس لداود نفسة بل لنسلة , وان داود ان يبنى بيت الرب , لكن الرب هو الذى سيبنى بيت ( عائلة ) داود ..
    وقد قال العالم اليهودى ميمونيدس إن المسيا الاتى سيكون شخصا قابلا للموت , لكنة يختلف عن باقى الناس فى انة سيكون اكثر حكمة وقوة وبهاء من البشر , وانة يكون من نسل داود , يهتم مثلة بدراسة التوراة وحفظ الشريعة ..
     كان ليسى ثمانية ابناء على الاقل ( 1 صموئيل 16 : 10 , 11 ) وقد استبعد اللة سبعة منهم ...

10 - يولد فى بيت لحم : - 
النبوة : 
" اما انت يا بيت لحم افرأتة , وانت صغيرة ان تكونى بين ألوف يهوذا فمنك يخرج لى الذى يكون متسلطا على اسرائيل ومخارجة منذ القديم منذ ايام الازل "        ( ميخا 5 : 2 ) 
التحقيق : 
" ولد يسوع فى بيت لحم اليهودية "    ( متى 2 : 1 )

فى متى 2 : 6 افاد كتبة اليهود هيرودس ان ولادة يسوع تكون فى بيت لحم وهم متأكدون . فقد كان اليهود يعلمون ان المسيا سيولد هناك ( يوحنا 7 : 42 ) وكانو يعلمون ان بيت لحم ( ومعناها بيت الخبز ) ستكون مكان ميلاد المسيح خبز الحياة ...
    وها هو اللة يستبعد كل مدن العالم إلا واحدة لتكون مكان دخول ابنة الوحيد الى العالم ...


----------



## Moony34 (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نبؤات قد تحققت*

ربنا يبارك تعبك يا غصن زيتون... موضوع هايل


----------



## غصن زيتون (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نبؤات قد تحققت*



Moony34 قال:


> ربنا يبارك تعبك يا غصن زيتون... موضوع هايل



اشكرك اخى Moony34
والهايل هو تحقق هذة النبوات وغيرها الكثير ...
وساضع هنا بعض منها على قدر معرفتى بها لتكون مرجع لكل من يبحث عنها
فى منتدانا ...الرب يبارك حياتك ... وارجو ان تصلى من اجلى


----------



## غصن زيتون (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نبؤات قد تحققت*

تابـــــــــع
======  -
11 يقدمون لة الهدايا : - 
النبوة :
" ملك ترشيش والجزائر يرسلون تقدمة , ملوك شبا وسبأ يقدمون هدية "     ( مزمور 72 : 10 ) 
التحقيق 
" ...مجوس من المشرق قد جاءوا الى اورشليم ..... فخروا وسجدوا لة , ثم فتحوا كنوزهم وقدموا لة هدايا .."
                                     ( متى 2 : 1 , 11 ) 

  الحديث المباشر عن هذة الهدايا انها لسليمان , لكن مزمور 72 : 12 - 15  يتضح ان النبوة عن المسيا ..
وقد سكن اهل سبأ وشبا فى العربية , التى تدعى فى الكتاب المقدس " ارض المشرق " ( تكوين 25 : 6 ) .
وتسمى العرب " بنو المشرف "  ( قضاة 6 : 3 ) وقد جاء المجوس من المشرق بهدايا من نتاج بلادهم


----------



## غصن زيتون (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نبؤات قد تحققت*

12 الملك هيرودس يقتل الاطفال : -
=====================

النبوة : -
" هكذا قال الرب : صوت سمع فى الرامة : نوح وبكاء مر . راحيل تبكى على اولادها , وتأبى ان تتعزى عن اولادها , لانهم ليسو بموجودين "              ( ارميا 31 : 15 )التحقيق : -
" لما رأى هيرودس ان المجوس سخروا بة , غضب جدا , فارسل وقتل جميع الصبيان الذين فى بيت لحم , وفى كل تخومها , من ابن سنتين فما دون , بحسب الزمان الذى تحقق منة المجوس "  ( متى 2 : 16 )

يتكلم ارميا عن احزان السبى ( ارميا 31 : 17 , 18 ) فما صلة هذا بقتل هيرودس لاطفال بيت لحم ؟
ترى هل اخطأ متى فى فهم ما قصدة ارميا ؟ ام ان قتل الاطفال يشبة قتل ابرياء يهوذا واسرائيل ...

   كلا بكل يقين ! ان الحديث فى ارميا  30 : 20  الى 33 : 26  حديث نبوى عن المسيا  وتتحدث الاصحاحات الاربعة عن اقتراب خلاص الرب  , وعن اقتراب مجىء المسيا الذى سيقيم مملكة داود على عهد جديد اساسة مغفرة الخطايا ( 31 : 31 - 34 ) وفى هذة المملكة سيجد كل حزين تعذية ( 12 , 14 , 25 ) وكنموذج لهذا يعطى اللة تعزية للامهات اللاتى فقدن اطفالهن من اجل المسيح ..


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نبؤات قد تحققت*

الأخ غصن الزيتون
سلام المسيح يكون لك
شكرا لدراستك الجميلة الرب يسوع قادر أن يكافئك على تعب محبتك ويبارك فى خدمتك وفى حياتك.
أسمح لي أن أضيف نبؤه أخري بغاية الروعة والجمال
أول نبؤه عن السيد المسيح وعن صلبه وعن اتحاده بكنيسته, شعبه, وذلك فى سفر التكوين 2 :   21 - 24 وقالها آدم
( فَأَوْقَعَ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ سُبَاتاً عَلَى آدَمَ فَنَامَ فَأَخَذَ وَاحِدَةً مِنْ أَضْلاَعِهِ وَمَلَأَ مَكَانَهَا لَحْماً. وَبَنَى الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ الضِّلْعَ الَّتِي أَخَذَهَا مِنْ آدَمَ امْرَأَةً وَأَحْضَرَهَا إِلَى آدَمَ. فَقَالَ آدَمُ: "هَذِهِ الآنَ عَظْمٌ مِنْ عِظَامِي وَلَحْمٌ مِنْ لَحْمِي. هَذِهِ تُدْعَى امْرَأَةً لأَنَّهَا مِنِ امْرِئ أُخِذَتْ. لِذَلِكَ يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ وَيَكُونَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً )
فآدم عندما خُلقت منه حواء لم يكن يدري عن الزواج شئ, وعندما قال " هَذِهِ الآنَ عَظْمٌ مِنْ عِظَامِي وَلَحْمٌ مِنْ لَحْمِي. هَذِهِ تُدْعَى امْرَأَةً لأَنَّهَا مِنِ امْرِئ أُخِذَتْ. لِذَلِكَ يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ وَيَكُونَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً" قالها بروح النبوة عن اتحاد الكنيسة بابن الإنسان ليصيرا الإثنان جسد واحدا
جاء فى مت 19 : 3 – 6 " وَجَاءَ إِلَيْهِ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ لِيُجَرِّبُوهُ قَائِلِينَ لَهُ: «هَلْ يَحِلُّ لِلرَّجُلِ أَنْ يُطَلِّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ لِكُلِّ سَبَبٍ؟» فَأَجَابَ: «أَمَا قَرَأْتُمْ أَنَّ الَّذِي خَلَقَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَهُمَا ذَكَراً وَأُنْثَى؟» وَقَالَ: «مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ وَيَكُونُ الاِثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً, إِذاً لَيْسَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ. فالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللَّهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقُهُ إِنْسَانٌ» "
وجاء فى مر 10 : 2 – 9 " فَتَقَدَّمَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ وَسَأَلُوهُ: «هَلْ يَحِلُّ لِلرَّجُلِ أَنْ يُطَلِّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ؟» لِيُجَرِّبُوهُ, فَأَجَابَ: «بِمَاذَا أَوْصَاكُمْ مُوسَى؟», فَقَالُوا: «مُوسَى أَذِنَ أَنْ يُكْتَبَ كِتَابُ طَلاَقٍ فَتُطَلَّقُ», فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «مِنْ أَجْلِ قَسَاوَةِ قُلُوبِكُمْ كَتَبَ لَكُمْ هَذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةَ, وَلَكِنْ مِنْ بَدْءِ الْخَلِيقَةِ ذَكَراً وَأُنْثَى خَلَقَهُمَا اللَّهُ, مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ, وَيَكُونُ الاِثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً. إِذاً لَيْسَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ, فالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللَّهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقْهُ إِنْسَانٌ» " 
ثم يأتي القديس بولس ويكشف عن سر عجيب في أفسس 5 : 30  - 32 " لأَنَّنَا أَعْضَاءُ جِسْمِهِ، مِنْ لَحْمِهِ وَمِنْ عِظَامِهِ. مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ، وَيَكُونُ الاثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً, هَذَا السِّرُّ عَظِيمٌ، وَلَكِنَّنِي أَنَا أَقُولُ مِنْ نَحْوِ الْمَسِيحِ وَالْكَنِيسَةِ. " 
ولنتأمل الآن ما قالته القديسة آنا أمرتش فى هذا السياق​عندما خلق الرب آدم الأول، ألقى عليه سُباتاً عميقاً، فتح جنبه، واخذ ضلعاً من أضلاعه، وصنع منه حواء، زوجته وأمّ كل الأحياء. ثم أحضرها إلى آدم، الذي صاح:" هذه الآن عظم من عظامي، ولحم من لحمي. لهذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمّه، ويلتصق بامرأته، ويكونان الاثنان جسداً واحداً." هذا كان الزّواج الذي كُتب عنه القديس بولس: " هَذَا السِّرُّ عَظِيمٌ، وَلَكِنَّنِي أَنَا أَقُولُ مِنْ نَحْوِ الْمَسِيحِ وَالْكَنِيسَةِ " .
فيسوع المسيح، آدم الثّاني، قد سرّ أيضا أن يدع السبات يقع عليه, سبات الموت على الصّليب، وسرّ أيضا أن يُفتح جنبه، كي تتشكّل منه حواء الثّانية، عروسه البكر، الكنيسة، أمّ كل الأحياء.
إنها مشيئته أن يعطيها دم الفداء وماء التطهير وروحه, الثّلاثة الذين يقدِّمون شّهادة على الأرض(1يو 5 : 8 " وَالَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الرُّوحُ، وَالْمَاءُ، وَالدَّمُ. وَهَؤُلاَءِ الثَّلاثَةُ هُمْ فِي الْوَاحِدِ ) وأن يمنحها أيضا الأسرار المقدّسة، من أجل أن تكون نقية ومقدّسة وغير دنّسه؛ إنه عليه أن يصير رأسها، ونحن أعضاءها علينا أن نكون تحت الاستسلام إلى الرّأس، عظم من عظامه، ولحم من لحمه. 
بأخذ المسيح طبيعة بشرية عاني الموت من أجلنا، لقد ترك أبيه الأزلي أيضا، ليلتصق بامرأته، عروسه, الكنيسة، وصار جسداً واحداً معها، إطعامها من جسده الذى على المذبح والذي يُوحّد به نفسه معنا بشكل متواصل. لقد سُرّ أن يبقى على الأرض, مع كنيسته، كي نكون جميعاً متّحدين معا من خلاله داخل حظيرتها وهو الذى قال: "وأبوّاب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها".
شكرا والرب يبارك خدمتكم وحياتكم


----------



## غصن زيتون (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نبؤات قد تحققت*

حبيبى واخى باحث
اشكرك على اضافتك الرائعة ....
والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## غصن زيتون (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نبؤات قد تحققت*

تابع نبوءات قد تحققت 
============

13 - وجود المسيح الازلى :
---------------------------
النبوة : -
" اما انت يا بيت لحم أفرأتة , وانت صغيرة أن تكونى بين ألوف يهوذا , فمنك يخرج لى الذى يكون متسلطا على اسرائيل , ومخارجة منذ القدم . منذ ايام الازل "      ( ميخا 5 : 2 )
التحقيق : -
" الذى هو قبل كل شىء , وفية يقوم الكل "     ( كولوسى 1 : 17 )
هنا نجد تأكيدا بان المسيح كائن منذ الازل - قبل مولدة الزمنى فى بيت لحم - فهو الازلى الابدى .!!

14 - يدعى ربا : - 
----------------
النبوة : - 
" قال الرب لربى : اجلس عن يمينى , حتى اضع اعدائك موطئا لقدميك "    ( مزمور 110 : 1 ) 

التحقيق : - 
" ولد لكم فى مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب "      ( لوقا 2 : 11 )
" وقال لهم : كيف يقولون ان المسيح ابن داود , وداود نفسة يقول فى كتاب المزامير , قال الرب لربى اجلس عن يمينى , حتى اضع اعدائك موطئا لقدميك . فاذا داود يدعوة ربا . فكيف يكون ابنة ؟ "  ( لوقا 20 : 41 - 44 )

فى مدراش تهليم عن المزامير ( 200 - 500  م ) , نقرأ فى تفسير لمزمور 21 : 1
" اللة يدعو الملك المسيا باسمة هو .. لكن ما اسمة ؟ الاجابة الرب ( يهوة )        ( خروج 15 : 3 )
" وهذا هو اسمة الذى يدعونة بة الرب ( يهوة ) "   ( ارميا 23 : 6 ) 
ونحن نلاحظ ان داود يدعو المسيا ربا وليس ربة هو فقط , فالمسيا رب العالمين


----------



## غصن زيتون (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نبؤات قد تحققت*

تابع نبوات تحققت : - 
============

15 - هو عمانوئيل  ( اللٌة  معنا  )
--------------------------------------

النبوة  : - 
" ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسة آية : ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا ’ وتدعو اسمة عمانوئيل "    ( اشعياء 7 : 14 ) 

التحقيق : - 
" هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا ً ويدعون اسمة عمانوئيل , الذى تفسيرة اللٌة معنا "     ( متى 1 : 23 )

ويقول احد المفسرين تعليقا على اشعياء 7 : 14  ان " ايل " الموجودة فى آخر الاسم " عمانوئيل " هو اسم اللٌة , كما يوردة اشعياء فى نبواتة .. والنبى واع تــمامــا بالتناقض بيـــن " ايــــــــل "  وبيــن " آدم " كمـــا فـــى اصــحــاح  31 : 3


----------



## غصن زيتون (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نبؤات قد تحققت*

تــابــــع نبــوات تـحققــت : - 
=================

16 - سيكون نبيا : - 
---------------------

النبوة : - 

" اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك , واجعل كلامى فى فمة , فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصية بة "   
                                          ( تثنية 18 : 18 ) 

التحقيق : - 

" فقالت الجموع : هذا يسوع النبى الذى من ناصرة الجليل "       ( متى 21 : 11 ) 

قال ميمونيدس عالم الدين اليهودى : 
" سيكون المسيا نبيا عظيما اعظم من كل الانبياء باستثناء معلمنا موسى , و سيكون اعظم مكانة وشرفا منهم جميعا , إلا موسى . وسيختصة اللٌة الخالق بمميزات لم يختص بها موسى ,لانة قيل عنة ( ولذتة تكون فى مخافة الرب , فلا يقضى بحسب نظر عينية , ولا يحكم بحسب سمع اذنية )   " ( اشعياء 11 : 3 )
ولقد كان المسيح مثل موسى : - 1 -
1 -   نجا من موت قاس فى طفولتة .2 - قبولة ان يكون مخلصا لشعبة .     ( خروج 3 : 10 )
3 - عمل وسيطا بين يهوة وشعبة  . ( خروج 19 : 16    -   20 : 18  )
4 - شفع فى الخطاة .    ( خروج 32 : 7 - 14     , العدد  14 : 11 - 20  )

وقالت السامرية للمسيح : " يا سيد أرى انك نبى "    ( يوحنا 4 : 19 )  وقد كان اليهود يتفقون ان يكون المسيا نبيا مثل موسى  .. كما كانوا يتوقعون ان يكون صانع معجزات ..


----------



## غصن زيتون (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نبؤات قد تحققت*

17 - كاهــــــن : - 
----------------

النبوة : - 

" اقسم الرب ولن يندم : انت كاهن الى الابد , وعلى رتبة ملكى صادق "      ( مزمور 110 : 4 )

التحقيق : - 

" لاحظوا رسول اعترافنا ورئيس كهنتة : المسيح يسوع "              ( عبرانيين  3 : 1  )
" كذلك المسيح ايضا لم يمجد نفسة ليصير رئيس كهنة , بل الذى قال لة : انت ابنى انا اليوم ولدتك , كما يقول ايضا فى موضع آخر : انت كاهن الى الابد على رتبة ملكى صادق "     ( عبرانيين 5 : 5 , 6 )

لم يكن كهنوت هرون فى العهد القديم بقسم من اللِِّة , لكن كهنوت المسيا المخلص اللآتى بقسم لا رجوع فية " على سبة ملكى صادق .... ليس بحسب ناموس وصية جسدية بل بحسب ناموس قوة حياة لا تزول "
                               ( عبرانيين 7 : 15 ) 
وفى هذا الوعد بقسم من اللّة الآب للّة الابن ما يريح قلوب اولاد اللّة , ولقد حاول الملك عزيا ان يقوم بعمل الكاهن , فعاقبة اللّة , مما يثبت ان داود لا يمكن ان يكون الملك الكاهن  ( 2 اخبار 26 : 16 - 21 )
وقسم اللّة يبين ان الملك الكاهن لا مثيل لة ’ فإن داود مات , لكن هذا الكاهن على رتبة ملكى صادق حى الى الابد   ... ويصف ( ذكريا 6 : 9 - 15 ) المسيا بالقول " يجلس ويتسلط على كرسية "


----------



## غصن زيتون (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نبؤات قد تحققت*

تــابـــــع : -
======

18 - قاض 
-------------

النبوة :
"فإن الرب قاضينا . الرب شارعُنا . الرب ملكنا , الرب مخلصتا "            ( اشعياء 33 : 22 )

التحقيق : -
" كما اسمع أُدين ودينونتى عادلة , لأنى لا اطلب مشيئتى بل مشيئة الآب الذى ارسلنى "  ( يو 5 : 30 )

يقول الترجوم : 
    " فان الرب قاضينا الذى اخرجنا من مصر بقوتة . الرب معلمنا الذى اعطانا تعليمات شريعتة فى سيناء . الرب ملكنا الذى يخلصنا وينتقم لنا من اعدائنا "
     وقد اعتقد اليهود أنة القاضى .... معُطى الشريعة ... الملك .... وحُكم اللّة المثالى يتحقق فى عهد  المسيا  وحدة الذى سيمارس بنفسة كالملك السلطة القضائية والتشريعية والتنفيذية 

=============================================

19 - المـــلك :

النبوة :
" أما انا فقد مسحت ملكى على صهيون جبل قدسى "     ( مزمور 2 : 6 )   ( ارميا 23 : 5 )

التحقيق : 
" وجعلوا فوق رأسة علتة مكتوبة : هذا هو يسوع ملك اليهود "      ( متى 27 : 37 )


انتظروا البقية


----------



## غصن زيتون (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نبؤات قد تحققت*

20 - مسحة خاصة من الروح القدس : -
--------------------------------------

النبوة : -
" ويحل علية روح الرب , روح الحكمة والفهم , روح المشورة والقوة , روح المعرفة ومخافة الرب "
                              ( اشعياء 11 : 2 )  انظر   ( اشعياء  42 : 1 ,  61 : 1,2 )

التحقيق : - 
" فلما اعتمد يسوع صعد للوقت من الماء , وإذا السموات قد انفتحت لة , فرأى روح اللّة ناذلا  مثل حمامة وآتيا علية , وصوت من السماء قائلا : هذا هو ابنى الحبيب الذى بة سررت "    ( متى 3 : 16 و 17 )


21 - غيرتة للرب : - 
-------------------

النبوة : -
" لان غيرة بيتك أكلتنى وتعييرات معيريك وقعت علىَ "      ( مزمور   69 : 9 )

التحقيق : -0 
" فصنع صوتا من حبال وطرد الجميع من الهيكل .... وقال ..... ارفعوا هذة من ههنا . لا تجعلوا بيت ابى بيت تجارة "                ( يوحنا 2 : 15 - 17  )

فى العدد السابع من المزمور 69 يقول " لأنى من أجلك " لقد إمتلأ المسيح غيرة ضد الفساد الذى فى الهيكل , فطرد الباعة . وقد اثار هذا غضب المسئولين عن الفساد . فوقعت تعييراتهم الموجهه الى اللّة .


----------



## غصن زيتون (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نبؤات قد تحققت*

22 - يسبقه رسول: -
-------------------------

النبوة 

صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: أَعِدُّوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ. قَّوِمُوا فِي الْقَفْرِ سَبِيلاً لِإِلَهِنَا " إشعياء 40: 3 - أنظر ملاخي 3: 1 " . 

التحقيق 
جَاءَ يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانُ يَكْرِزُ فِي بَرِّيَّةِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ قَائِلاً: تُوبُوا، لِأَنَّهُ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَ مَلَكُوتُ السَّماوَاتِ " متى 3: 1 و2 - أنظر متى 3: 3 ، 11: 10 ، يوحنا 1: 23 ، لوقا 1: 17 " . 



23 - تبدأ خدمته في الجليل
النبوة 

وَلَكِنْ لَا يَكُونُ ظَلَامٌ لِلَّتِي عَلَيْهَا ضِيقٌ. كَمَا أَهَانَ الّزَمَانُ الْأَّوَلُ أَرْضَ زَبُولُونَ وَأَرْضَ نَفْتَالِي، يُكْرِمُ الْأَخِيرُ طَرِيقَ الْبَحْرِ عَبْرَ الْأُرْدُنِّ جَلِيلَ الْأُمَمِ " إشعياء 9: 1 " . 



التحقيق 

وَلَمَّا سَمِعَ يَسُوعُ أَنَّ يُوحَنَّا أُسْلِمَ، انْصَرَفَ إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ. وَتَرَكَ النَّاصِرَةَ وَأَتَى فَسَكَنَ فِي كَفْرِنَاحُومَ الَّتِي عِنْدَ الْبَحْرِ فِي تُخُومِ زَبُولُونَ وَنَفْتَالِيمَ,,, مِنْ ذ لِكَ الّزَمَانِ ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ يَكْرِزُ وَيَقُولُ : تُوبُوا لِأَنَّهُ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَ مَلَكُوتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ " متى 4: 12 وو17 " . 



24 - خدمته خدمة معجزات
النبوة 
حِينَئِذٍ تَتَفَتَّحُ عُيُونُ الْعُمْيِ، وَآذَانُ الصُّمِّ تَتَفَتَّحُ. حِينَئِذٍ يَقْفِزُ الْأَعْرَجُ كَا لْإِيَّلِ وَيَتَرَنَّمُ لِسَانُ الْأَخْرَسِ " إشعياء 35: 5 و6 - أنظر إشعياء 32: 3 ، 4 " . 



التحقيق 

وَكَانَ يَسُوعُ يَطُوفُ الْمُدُنَ كُلَّهَا وَالقُرَى يُعَلِّمُ فِي مَجَامِعِهَا، وَيَكْرِزُ بِبِشَارَةِ الْمَلَكُوتِ، وَيَشْفِي كُلَّ مَرَضٍ وَكُلَّ ضُعْفٍ فِي الشَّعْبِ " متى 9: 35 ، أنظر متى 9: 32 و33 ، 11: 4 - 6 ، مرقس 7: 33 - 35 ، يوحنا 5: 5 - 9 ، 9: 6 - 11 ، 11: 43 و44 و47 " . 



25 - يعلّم بأمثال

النبوة 

أَفْتَحُ بِمَثَلٍ فَمِي. أُذِيعُ أَلْغَازاً مُنْذُ الْقِدَمِ " مزمور 78: 2 " . 



التحقيق 

هذَا كُلُّهُ كَلَّمَ بِهِ يَسُوعُ الْجُمُوعَ بِأَمْثَالٍ، وَبِدُونِ مَثَلٍ لَمْ يَكُنْ يُكَلِّمُهُمْ... " متى 13: 34 " .


----------



## غصن زيتون (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نبؤات قد تحققت*

تابع نبوات قد تحققت
==============

النبوة



. وَيَأْتِي بَغْتَةً إِلَى هَيْكَلِهِ السَّيِّدُ الّذِي تَطْلُبُونَهُ (ملاخي 3: 1).


التحقيق

.

وَدَخَلَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى هَيْكَلِ اللّهِ وَأَخْرَجَ جَمِيعَ الّذِينَ كَانُوا يَبِيعُونَ وَيَشْتَرُونَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ (متى 21: 12).

27 - يدخل أورشليم راكباً حماراً

النبوة

اِبْتَهِجِي جِدّاً يَا ابْنَةَ صِهْيَوْنَ، اهْتِفِي يَا بِنْتَ أُورُشَلِيمَ. هُوَذَا مَلِكُكِ يَأْتِي إِلَيْكِ. هُوَ عَادِلٌ وَمَنْصُورٌ وَدِيعٌ، وَرَاكِبٌ عَلَى حِمَارٍ وَعَلَى جَحْشٍ ابْنِ أَتَانٍ (زكريا 9: 9).

التحقيق



وَأَتَيَا بِهِ إِلَى يَسُوعَ، وَطَرَحَا ثِيَابَهُمَا عَلَى الْجَحْشِ وَأَرْكَبَا يَسُوعَ. وَفِيمَا هُوَ سَائِرٌ فَرَشُوا ثِيَابَهُمْ فِي الطَّرِيقِ . (لوقا 19: 35 - 36 - أنظر متى 21: 6 - 11).

28 - حجر عثرة لليهود

النبوة

الْحَجَرُ الّذِي رَفَضَهُ الْبَنَّاؤُونَ قَدْ صَارَ رَأْسَ الّزَاوِيَةِ (مزمور 118: 22 - أنظر إشعياء 8: 14 ، 28: 16).

التحقيق


فَلَكُمْ أَنْتُمُ الّذِينَ تُؤْمِنُونَ الْكَرَامَةُ، وَأَمَّا لِلَّذِينَ لَا يُطِيعُونَ فَا لْحَجَرُ الّذِي رَفَضَهُ الْبَنَّاؤُونَ هُوَ قَدْ صَارَ رَأْسَ الّزَاوِيَةِ (1 بطرس 2: 7 - أنظر رومية 9: 32 و33).

29 - نور للأمم

النبوة
فَتَسِيرُ الْأُمَمُ فِي نُورِكِ، وَالْمُلُوكُ فِي ضِيَاءِ إِشْرَاقِكِ (إشعياء 60: 3 - أنظر إشعياء 49: 6).

التحقيق



لِأَنْ هكَذَا أَوْصَانَا الرَّبُّ: قَدْ أَقَمْتُكَ نُوراً لِلْأُمَمِ، لِتَكُونَ أَنْتَ خَلَاصاً إِلَى أَقْصَى الْأَرْضِ . 48 فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ الْأُمَمُ ذ لِكَ كَانُوا يَفْرَحُونَ وَيُمَجِّدُونَ كَلِمَةَ الرَّبِّ (أعمال 13: 47 و48 - أنظر أعمال 26: 23 ، 28: 28).


----------



## غصن زيتون (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نبؤات قد تحققت*

30 - القيامة
---------------

النبوة
لِأَنَّكَ لَنْ تَتْرُكَ نَفْسِي فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ. لَنْ تَدَعَ تَقِيَّكَ يَرَى فَسَاداً (مزمور 16: 10 - أنظر مزمور 30: 3 ، 41: 10 ، 118: 17 ، هوشع 6: 2).

التحقيق

سَبَقَ فَرَأَى وَتَكَلَّمَ عَنْ قِيَامَةِ الْمَسِيحِ أَنَّهُ لَمْ تُتْرَكْ نَفْسُهُ فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ وَلَا رَأَى جَسَدُهُ فَسَاداً (أعمال 2: 31 - أنظر أعمال 13: 33 ، لوقا 24: 46 ، مرقس 16: 6 ، متى 28: 6).

يقول التلمود البابلي: لكل إسرائيل نصيب في العالم الآتي، لأنه مكتوب: شعبكِ كلهم أبرار. إلى الأبد يرثون الأرض، غصن غرسي عمل يديَّ لأتمجد . ولكن لا نصيب لمن يعتقد أن القيامة ليست تعليماً كتابياً، أو أن التوراة غير موحى بها من اللّه.

31 - الصعود
--------------

النبوة
صَعِدْتَ إِلَى الْعَلَاءِ (مزمور 68: 18).

التحقيق

ارْتَفَعَ وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ، وَأَخَذَتْهُ سَحَابَةٌ عَنْ أَعْيُنِهِمْ (أعمال 1: 9).


32 - الجلوس عن يمين اللّه
-----------------------------

النبوة

قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ (مزمور 110: 1).

التحقيق
بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيراً لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الْأَعَالي (عبرانيين 1: 3 - أنظر مرقس 16: 19 ، أعمال 2: 34 و35).

نبوات عديدة تتحقق في يوم واحد: 

ملاحظة: هناك 29 نبوة في العهد القديم تتحدث عن تسليم المسيح ومحاكمته وموته ودفنه، تنبأت عنها أصوات مختلفة خلال خمسة قرون من 1000 - 500 ق. م، وتحققت كلها حرفياً في أربع وعشرين ساعة من الزمان.
33 - خانه صديق
--------------------

النبوة
رَجُلُ سَلَامَتِي، الَّذِي وَثَقْتُ بِهِ، آكِلُ خُبْزِي، رَفَعَ عَلَيَّ عَقِبَهُ (مزمور 41: 9 - أنظر مزمور 55: 12 - 14).

التحقيق

...يَهُوذَا الْإِسْخَرْيُوطِيُّ الّذِي أَسْلَمَهُ (متى 10: 4 - أنظر متى 26: 49 و50 ، يوحنا 13: 21).


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نبؤات قد تحققت*

الأخ غصن الزيتون
سلام المسيح يكون لك
شكرا على بحثك الرائع, لقد رأيت أنك تستشهد بالتلمود البابلي, فهل هذا مجهود شخصي فى ترجمته أم هناك نسخة عربية منه, شكرا مرة أخري على بحثك وربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك


----------



## غصن زيتون (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نبؤات قد تحققت*


34 - بيعه بثلاثين من الفضة

النبوة
فَقُلْتُ لَهُمْ: حَسُنَ فِي أَعْيُنِكُمْ فَأَعْطُونِي أُجْرَتِي وَإِلَّا فَا مْتَنِعُوا . فَوَزَنُوا أُجْرَتِي ثَلَاثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ (زكريا 11: 12).
التحقيق

وَقَالَ: مَاذَا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تُعْطُونِي وَأَنَا أُسَلِّمُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ؟ فَجَعَلُوا لَهُ ثَلَاثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ (متى 26: 15 - أنظر متى 27: 3).

35 - إلقاء المال في بيت اللّه

النبوة
فَقَالَ لِي الرَّبُّ: أَلْقِهَا إِلَى الْفَخَّارِيِّ، الثَّمَنَ الْكَرِيمَ الّذِي ثَمَّنُونِي بِهِ . فَأَخَذْتُ الثَّلَاثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ وَأَلْقَيْتُهَا إِلَى الْفَخَّارِيِّ فِي بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ (زكريا 11: 13).
التحقيق

فَطَرَحَ الْفِضَّةَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ وَانْصَرَفَ (متى 27: 5).

36 - الثمن دُفع لحقل الفخاري

النبوة
.., فَأَخَذْتُ الثَّلَاثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ وَأَلْقَيْتُهَا إِلَى الْفَخَّارِيِّ فِي بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ (زكريا 11: 13).
التحقيق

فَتَشَاوَرُوا وَاشْتَرَوْا بِهَا حَقْلَ الْفَخَّارِيِّ مَقْبَرَةً لِلْغُرَبَاءِ (متى 27: 7).
===============================

وفي النبوات الأربع الماضية تحققت النبوات التالية: 

1 - الخيانة.

2 - من صديق.

3 - بثلاثين (ليس 29 مثلاً).

4 - من الفضة (وليس الذهب).

5 - أُلقيت (وليس وُضعت).

6 - في بيت الرب.

7 - واستُخدم المال لشراء حقل الفخاري.


----------



## غصن زيتون (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نبؤات قد تحققت*

37 - تلاميذه يتركونه

النبوة
اِضْرِبِ الرَّاعِيَ فَتَتَشَتَّتَ الْغَنَمُ (زكريا 13: 7).
التحقيق

فَتَرَكَهُ الْجَمِيعُ وَهَرَبُوا (مرقس 14: 50 - أنظر متى 26: 31 ، مرقس 14: 27).

فسرَّ المسيح نبوة زكريا عن تلاميذه. هم الغنم وهو الراعي (متى 26: 31 ، مرقس 14: 27). وقد تحققت النبوة، لكن الراعي لم يترك الغنم، فإن الرب نفسه - عاملاً في رجل رفقته وبواسطته (يوحنا 5: 19 و30) سيردّ يده (أي سيساعد) على الصغار (أي تلاميذه المرتعبين) (لوقا 24: 4 و11 و 17 و37) (يوحنا 20: 2 و11 و19 و26)، وهكذا أصبح هؤلاء المرتعبون شجعاناً كارزين بملكوت المسيح.

38 - يشهدون ضده زوراً

النبوة
شُهُودُ زُورٍ يَقُومُونَ، وَعَمَّا لَمْ أَعْلَمْ يَسْأَلُونَنِي (مزمور 35: 11).
التحقيق

وَكَانَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالشُّيُوخُ وَالْمَجْمَعُ كُلُّهُ يَطْلُبُونَ شَهَادَةَ زُورٍ عَلَى يَسُوعَ لِكَيْ يَقْتُلُوهُ، فَلَمْ يَجِدُوا. وَمَعَ أَنَّهُ جَاءَ شُهُودُ زُورٍ كَثِيرُونَ، لَمْ يَجِدُوا. وَل كِنْ أَخِيراً تَقَدَّمَ شَاهِدَا زُورٍ وَقَالَا: هذَا قَالَ إِنِّي أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَنْقُضَ هَيْكَلَ اللّهِ، وَفِي ثَلَاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ أَبْنِيهِ (متى 26: 59-61).
39 - صامت أمام متَّهميه

النبوة
ظُلِمَ أَمَّا هُوَ فَتَذَلَّلَ وَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ (إشعياء 53: 7).
التحقيق

وَبَيْنَمَا كَانَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالشُّيُوخُ يَشْتَكُونَ عَلَيْهِ لَمْ يُجِبْ بِشَيْ (متى 27: 12).

40 - مجروح ومسحوق

النبوة
وَهُوَ مَجْرُوحٌ لِأَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا، مَسْحُوقٌ لِأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا. تَأْدِيبُ سَلَامِنَا عَلَيْهِ، وَبِحُبُرِهِ شُفِينَا (إشعياء 53: 5 - أنظر زكريا 13: 6).التحقيق



حِينَئِذٍ أَطْلَقَ لَهُمْ بَارَابَاسَ، وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَجَلَدَهُ وَأَسْلَمَهُ لِيُصْلَبَ (متى 27: 26).

وعلى الصليب، من رأسه المكلل بالشوك إلى قدميه المسمرتين على الخشبة كان جسده كله مجروحاً ومسحوقاً ودامياً.


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نبؤات قد تحققت*

موضوع هايل


----------



## غصن زيتون (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نبؤات قد تحققت*

41 - مضروب ومتفول عليه

النبوة

بَذَلْتُ ظَهْرِي لِلضَّارِبِينَ وَخَدَّيَّ لِلنَّاتِفِينَ. وَجْهِي لَمْ أَسْتُرْ عَنِ الْعَارِ وَالْبَصْقِ (إشعياء 50: 6 أنظر ميخا 5: 1).

التحقيق

حِينَئِذٍ بَصَقُوا فِي وَجْهِهِ وَلَكَمُوهُ، وَآخَرُونَ لَطَمُوهُ (متى 26: 67 - أنظر لوقا 22: 63).


42 - سخروا منه

النبوة
كُلُّ الّذِينَ يَرُونَنِي يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ بِي. يَفْغَرُونَ الشِّفَاهَ وَيُنْغِضُونَ الرَّأْسَ قَائِلِينَ: 8 اتَّكَلَ عَلَى الرَّبِّ فَلْيُنَجِّهِ. لِيُنْقِذْهُ لِأَنَّهُ سُرَّ بِهِ (مزمور 22: 7 ، 8).

التحقيق

وَبَعْدَ مَا استَهْزَأُوا بِهِ، نَزَعُوا عَنْهُ الرِّدَاءَ وَأَلْبَسُوهُ ثِيَابَهُ، وَمَضَوْا بِهِ لِلصَّلْبِ (متى 27: 31).


43 - سقط تحت حمل الصليب

النبّوة

رُكْبَتَايَ ارْتَعَشَتَا مِنَ الصَّوْمِ، وَلَحْمِي هُزِلَ عَنْ سِمَنٍ. 25 وَأَنَا صِرْتُ عَاراً عِنْدَهُمْ. يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَيَّ وَيُنْغِضُونَ رُؤُوسَهُمْ (مزمور 109: 24 و25).

التحقيق

فَخَرَجَ وَهُوَ حَامِلٌ صَلِيبَهُ (يوحنا 19: 17) وَلَمَّا مَضَوْا بِهِ أَمْسَكُوا سِمْعَانَ، رَجُلاً قَيْرَوَانِيّاً,,, وَوَضَعُوا عَلَيْهِ الصَّلِيبَ لِيَحْمِلَهُ خَلْفَ يَسُوعَ (لوقا 23: 26 - أنظر متى 27: 31 و 32).

حمل يسوع صليبه، ولما ارتعشت ركبتاه تحت الحمل، سخَّروا سمعان ليحمله عوضاً عنه.


44 - ثقب يديه ورجليه

النبوة

ثَقَبُوا يَدَيَّ وَرِجْلَيَّ (مزمور 22: 16 - أنظر زكريا 12: 10).

التحقيق

وَلَمَّا مَضَوْا بِهِ إِلَى الْمَوْضِعِ الّذِي يُدْعَى جُمْجُمَةَ صَلَبُوهُ (لوقا 23: 33 أنظر يوحنا 20: 25).

صُلب يسوع بالطريقة الرومانية، التيفيها تُثقب اليدان والقدمان بالمسامير الخشنة ليعلّقوا الجسد على الخشبة.


45 - يُصلب بين اللصوص

النبوة

سَكَبَ لِلْمَوْتِ نَفْسَهُ وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ (إشعياء 53: 12).

التحقيق

حِينَئِذٍ صُلِبَ مَعَهُ لِصَّانِ، وَاحِدٌ عَنِ الْيَمِينِ وَوَاحِدٌ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ (متى 27: 38 - أنظر مرقس 15: 27 ، 28).

لم يكن قانون العقوبات اليهودي يعرف الصَّلْب، ولكنهم كانوا يعلّقون الزاني والمجدف على شجرة بعد أن يقتلوه بالرجم، كملعون من اللّه، كما تقول التثنية 21: 23 المعلَّق ملعون من اللّه . وقد طبَّق اليهود هذه الآية على المصلوب. وإذ كان الصلب يُعتبر - في أعين العالم الوثني - أحقر وأحطّ وسيلة للقصاص، فإن اليهود - فوق كل ذلك - كانوا يعتبرون المصلوب ملعوناً أيضاً من اللّه. ولم يقبل اليهود موت الصليب إلا تحت الحكم الروماني فقد كانوا ينفذون الإعدام بالرجم.

ومن هذا نرى أن نبوة إشعياء 53 ومزمور 22 عن الصليب أمر غريب على اليهود الذين لم يعرفوا الصلب إلا بعد هذه النبوات بمئات السنين.


----------



## losivertheprince (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نبؤات قد تحققت*

_سلام المسيح
لو لم اكن مسيحيى لوددت ان اكون مسيحيآ_​


----------



## غصن زيتون (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نبؤات قد تحققت*



losivertheprince قال:


> _سلام المسيح
> لو لم اكن مسيحيى لوددت ان اكون مسيحيآ_​



من اجل ثقتنا فى السيد المسيح لة كل المجد
سلام ونعمة


----------



## غصن زيتون (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نبؤات قد تحققت*

46 - صلى لأجل صالبيه

النبوة

َهُوَ حَمَلَ خَطِيَّةَ كَثِيرِينَ وَشَفَعَ فِي الْمُذْنِبِينَ (إشعياء 53: 12).

التحقيق

يَا أَبَتَاهُ، اغْفِرْ لَهُمْ، لِأَنَّهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ (لوقا 23: 34).

لقد بدأ شفاعته على الصليب (لوقا 23: 34) وهو يستمر فيها في السماء (عبرانيين 9: 24 ، 1 يوحنا 2: 1).


47 - رفض شعبه له

النبوة

مُحْتَقَرٌ وَمَخْذُولٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ، رَجُلُ أَوْجَاعٍ وَمُخْتَبِرُ الْحُزْنِ، وَكَمُسَتَّرٍ عَنْهُ وُجُوهُنَا، مُحْتَقَرٌ فَلَمْ نَعْتَدَّ بِهِ (إشعياء 53: 3 - أنظر مزمور 69: 8 ، 118: 22).

التحقيق

لِأَنَّ إِخْوَتَهُ أَيْضاً لَمْ يَكُونُوا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ (يوحنا 7: 5 ، 48).



أَلَعَلَّ أَحَداً مِنَ الرُّؤَسَاءِ أَوْ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ آمَنَ بِهِ؟ (يوحنا 7: 48) (أنظر يوحنا 1: 11 ومتى 21: 42 و43).


48 - مكروه بلا سبب

النبوة

أَكْثَرُ مِنْ شَعْرِ رَأْسِي الّذِينَ يُبْغِضُونَنِي بِلَا سَبَبٍأ (مزمور 69: 4 - أنظر إشعياء 49: 7).

التحقيق

ل كِنْ لِكَيْ تَتِمَّ الْكَلِمَةُ الْمَكْتُوبَةُ فِي نَامُوسِهِمْ: إِنَّهُمْ أَبْغَضُونِي بِلَا سَبَبٍ (يوحنا 15: 25).


49 - وقف أصحابه بعيداً عنه

النبوة

أَحِبَّائِي وَأَصْحَابِي يَقِفُونَ تُجَاهَ ضَرْبَتِي، وَأَقَارِبِي وَقَفُوا بَعِيداً (مزمور 38: 11).

التحقيق

وَكَانَ جَمِيعُ مَعَارِفِهِ، وَنِسَاءٌ كُنَّ قَدْ تَبِعْنَهُ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ، وَاقِفِينَ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ يَنْظُرُونَ ذ لِكَ (لوقا 23: 49 - أنظر مرقس 15: 40 ، متى 27: 55 ، 56).


50 - الناس يهّزُون رؤوسهم

النبوة

وَأَنَا صِرْتُ عَاراً عِنْدَهُمْ. يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَيَّ وَيُنْغِضُونَ رُؤُوسَهُمْ (مزمور 109: 25 - أنظر مزمور 22: 7).

التحقيق
وَكَانَ الْمُجْتَازُونَ يُجَدِّفُونَ عَلَيْهِ وَهُمْ يَهُّزُونَ رُؤُوسَهُمْ (متى 27: 39).

وهّز الرأس علامة على أنه لا رجاء للمتألم في النجاة، وأن ناظريه يسخرون منه (أيوب 16: 4 ، مزمور 44: 14).


----------



## غصن زيتون (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نبؤات قد تحققت*

51 - ينظرون إليه

النبوة

أُحْصِي كُلَّ عِظَامِي، وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ وَيَتَفَرَّسُونَ فِيَّ (مزمور 22: 17).

التحقيق

وَكَانَ الشَّعْبُ وَاقِفِينَ يَنْظُرُونَ (لوقا 23: 35).


52 - على ثوبه يقترعون

النبوة

يَقْسِمُونَ ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ، وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي يَقْتَرِعُونَ (مزمور 22: 18).

التحقيق

فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: لَا نَشُقُّهُ، بَلْ نَقْتَرِعُ عَلَيْهِ لِمَنْ يَكُونُ . لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ الْقَائِلُ: اقْتَسَمُوا ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي أَلْقَوْا قُرْعَةً . هذَا فَعَلَهُ الْعَسْكَرُ (يوحنا 19: 23 ، 24).

أخذ العسكر ثياب يسوع وجعلوها أربعة أقسام، لكل عسكري قسماً، وأخذوا القميص أيضاً. وكان القميص منسوجاً من قطعة واحدة بغير خياطة، فلم يمزقوه بل ألقوا عليه قرعة.

53 - يعطش

النبوة
فِي عَطَشِي يَسْقُونَنِي خَلاًّ (مزمور 69: 21. أنظر مزمور 22: 15).

التحقيق

بَعْدَ هذَا قَالَ يَسُوعُ: أَنَا عَطْشَانُ (يوحنا 19: 28).


----------



## غصن زيتون (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: نبؤات قد تحققت*

تابع 
====

54 - يعطونه الخل والمر

النبوة
وَيَجْعَلُونَ فِي طَعَامِي عَلْقَماً وَفِي عَطَشِي يَسْقُونَنِي خَلاًّ (مزمور 69: 21).

التحقيق
أَعْطَوْهُ خَلاًّ مَمْزُوجاً بِمَرَارَةٍ لِيَشْرَبَ (متى 27: 34 - أنظر يوحنا 19: 28 ، 29).

أعطوه ليشرب مخدراً لتخفيف آلامه من قبيل الرحمة، لكنه رفض أن يشرب. قُدم الخل ليسوع مرتين: المرة الأولى كان ممزوجاً بمرارة (متى 27: 34) أو بمرّ (مرقس 15: 23) ولكنه لما ذاق لم يُرد أن يشرب، لأنه لم يشأ أن يتحمل الآلام وهو مخدَّر من تأثير المر. وفي المرة الثانية، لكي يتم الكتاب قال: أنا عطشان فقدموا له خلاً ليشرب (يوحنا 19: 28 ، متى 27: 48).

55 - صرخته وحده

النبوة
إِل هِي! إِل هِي، لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي؟ (مزمور 22: 1).

التحقيق
وَنَحْوَ السَّاعَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ صَرَخَ يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ قَائِلاً: إِيلِي إِيلِي، لَمَا شَبَقْتَنِي (أَيْ: إِل هِي إِل هِي، لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي؟) (متى 27: 46).

لقد تكررت عبارة إلهي ثلاث مرات في المزمور الثاني والعشرين، وكأنه يريد أن يعلن بقوة أن اللّه هو إلهه رغم كل الظروف التي تناقض ذلك. لقد حّوَلت تلك الصرخة أنظار الناس إلى المزمور الثاني والعشرين، فهو نبوة صريحة عن الصليب.

56 - يستودع نفسه اللّه

النبوة
فِي يَدِكَ أَسْتَوْدِعُ رُوحِي (مزمور 31: 5).

التحقيق
وَنَادَى يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ: يَا أَبَتَاهُ، فِي يَدَيْكَ أَسْتَوْدِعُ رُوحِي (لوقا 23: 46).

57 - عظامه لم تُكسَر

النبوة
يَحْفَظُ جَمِيعَ عِظَامِهِ. وَاحِدٌ مِنْهَا لَا يَنْكَسِرُ (مزمور 34: 20).

التحقيق
وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَلَمَّا جَاءُوا إِلَيْهِ لَمْ يَكْسِرُوا سَاقَيْهِ، لِأَنَّهُمْ رَأَوْهُ قَدْ مَاتَ (يوحنا 19: 33).

وهناك نبوتان أخريان عن عظام يسوع: 

1 - انفصلت كل عظامي (مزمور 22: 14) وهذا يصدق على ميتة الصليب.

2 - أُحصي كل عظامي (مزمور 22: 17) فإن عظام المصلوب النافرة يمكن أن تُرى وتُعدّ.


----------



## غصن زيتون (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: نبؤات قد تحققت*

58 - انكسر قلبه

النبوة
صَارَ قَلْبِي كَا لشَّمْعِ. قَدْ ذَابَ فِي وَسَطِ أَمْعَائِي (مزمور 22: 14).

التحقيق
ل كِنَّ وَاحِداً مِنَ الْعَسْكَرِ طَعَنَ جَنْبَهُ بِحَرْبَةٍ، وَلِلْوَقْتِ خَرَجَ دَمٌ وَمَاءٌ (يوحنا 19: 34).

خروج الدم والماء من جنبه المطعون برهان على انفجار قلبه.

59 - جنبه المطعون

النبوة
يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَيَّ، الَّذِي طَعَنُوهُ (زكريا 12: 10).

التحقيق
ول كِنَّ وَاحِداً مِنَ الْعَسْكَرِ طَعَنَ جَنْبَهُ بِحَرْبَةٍ (يوحنا 19: 34).

60 - ظلمة على الأرض

النبوة
وَيَكُونُ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ، يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ، أَنِّي أُغَيِّبُ الشَّمْسَ فِي الظُّهْرِ، وَأُقْتِمُ الْأَرْضَ فِي يَوْمِ نُورٍ (عاموس 8: 9).

التحقيق
وَمِنَ السَّاعَةِ السَّادِسَةِ كَانَتْ ظُلْمَةٌ عَلَى كُلِّ الْأَرْضِ إِلَى السَّاعَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ (متى 27: 45).

الساعة السادسة عند اليهود، هي ساعة الظهر، لأنهم كانوا يحسبون الوقت من شروق الشمس إلى مغيبها (اثنتي عشرة ساعة).

61 - دُفن في قبر غني

النبوة
وَجُعِلَ مَعَ الْأَشْرَارِ قَبْرُهُ، وَمَعَ غَنِيٍّ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِوجُعل مع الأشرار قبره، ومع غني عند موته (إشعياء 53: 9).

التحقيق

جَاءَ رَجُلٌ غَنِيٌّ مِنَ الرَّامَةِ اسمُهُ يُوسُفُ,,, وَطَلَبَ جَسَدَ يَسُوعَ,,, فَأَخَذَ يُوسُفُ الْجَسَدَ وَلَفَّهُ بِكَتَّانٍ نَقِيٍّ، وَوَضَعَهُ فِي قَبْرِهِ الْجَدِيدِ (متى 27: 57 - 60).


----------



## غصن زيتون (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: نبؤات قد تحققت*

هذة كلها
هى شهادات بأن المسيح هو المسيا المنتظر الذى تحققت فية النبوات...
هذا ما سبق .....

أما ما سيأتى
نبوات تتحقق عن موعد مجيء المسيا


----------



## غصن زيتون (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: نبؤات قد تحققت*


خامساً - نبوات تتحقق عن موعد مجيء المسيا
============================

1 - زوال القضيب!

لَا يَزُولُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ يَهُوذَا وَمُشْتَرِعٌ مِنْ بَيْنِ رِجْلَيْهِ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ شِيلُونُ وَلَهُ يَكُونُ خُضُوعُ شُعُوبٍ (تكوين 49: 10).

وكلمة قضيب تعني عصا السبط أو القبيلة . وقد كان لكل سبط من أسباط إسرائيل الاثنى عشر عصا كُتب عليها اسمه. وهذه الآية تعني أن عصا سبط يهوذا لن تزول حتى يجيء شيلون. وقد رأى علماء اليهود والمسيحيين في اسم شيلون اسماً من أسماء المسيا الآتي .

ونحن نعلم أنه خلال السبي البابلي لمدة سبعين سنة زال السلطان من سبط يهوذا، لكن السبط لم يفقد عصاه أو شخصيتهم القومية المميزة، وكان لهم قضاتهم ومشترعوهم حتى وهم في بلاد السبي (عزرا 1: 5 و 8).

وقد توقَّع اليهود حدوث أمرين حالاً بعد مجيء المسيا:

1 - زوال القضيب، أو عصا سبط يهوذا.

2 - انهيار السلطة القضائية.

وقد جاءت العلامة المنظورة الأولى على بدء زوال القضيب من سبط يهوذا عندما حكم هيرودس الكبير (وهو ليس يهودياً) بعد حكم الأمراء المكابيين الذين كانوا من سبط لاوي، وآخر اليهود الذين حكموا في أورشليم. وقبل محاكمة المسيح بثلاثة وعشرين عاماً لم يعد لمجلس السنهدريم اليهودي حق إصدار أحكام الإعدام، فقد أُخذت منه هذه السلطة! وكان ذلك في عهد أرخيلاوس عام 11 م، وهو ابن هيرودس الكبير وخليفته. ويقول المؤرخ تاسيتوس إن الرومان احتفظوا لأنفسهم بحق الإعدام واستعمال السيف، وتركوا كل ماعدا ذلك. وقد احتفظ مجلس السنهدريم بالحقوق الآتية:

1 - حق الحرمان أو القطع (يوحنا 9: 22).

2 - حق السجن (أعمال 5: 17 ، 18).

3 - حق الضرب بالعصي (أعمال 16: 22).

ويقول التلمود: قبل خراب الهيكل بأكثر من أربعين سنة سلب الرومان حق إصدار حكم الإِعدام من اليهود. ويقول الربي رشمن إن أعضاء السنهدريم وقتها ذرُّوا الرماد على رؤوسهم، ولبسوا المسوح على أجسادهم، وصرخوا: ويل لنا، فقد زال القضيب من سبط يهوذا قبل أن يجيء المسيا (34).

ويقول المؤرخ يوسيفوس (الذي كان شاهد عيان لهذه الأحداث): بعد موت الوالي فستوس، وقبل مجيء الوالي الجديد ألبينوس، أسرع رئيس الكهنة حنان بدعوة مجلس السنهدريم، وأمر بحضور يعقوب أخي يسوع الذي يُدعى المسيح، مع آخرين لمحاكمة سريعة، وأصدر عليهم حكم الموت رجماً. وقد عبَّر الحكماء المحافظون على الشريعة عن استيائهم، وذهب بعضهم إلى ألبينوس نفسه - الذي كان قد ذهب إلى الاسكندرية - وأفادوه بالعمل غير القانوني الذي قام به حنان، بدعوة السنهدريم بغير تصريح من السلطة الرومانية .

وقد أراد أعضاء السنهدريم تفادي الحرج من حرمانهم من إصدار أحكام الموت رجماً. فألغوا حكم الإِعدام، وقالوا: لاحظ أعضاء السنهدريم زيادة عدد القتلة، حتى أصبح إعدامهم جميعاً مستحيلاً، فرأوا من المناسب أن يغيّروا مكان اجتماعهم حتى يتفادوا إصدار حكم الإِعدام . ويقول ميمونيدس: قبل خراب الهيكل الثاني بأربعين سنة توقَّف إصدار حكم الإِعدام في إسرائيل، رغم أن الهيكل كان مازال قائماً، وذلك لأن أعضاء السنهدريم هجروا قاعة الحجارة المنحوتة وصاروا يعقدون اجتماعاتهم في أماكن أخرى (34).

ويقول ليتفوت: قرر أعضاء السنهدريم عدم إصدار أحكام بالإِعدام طالما أن بلادهم واقعة تحت سيادة روما، فإن إصدار حكم بالإِعدام على أحد أولاد إبراهيم، بينما اليهودية تدوسها أقدام الغزاة الرومانيين، إهانة للدم العريق، دم الآباء. لذلك قالوا: فلنترك إذاً قاعة الحجارة المنحوتة، لأنه في خارجها لا يمكن الحكم على أحد بالموت. فلنعلن احتجاجنا على ذلك بهجر هذه القاعة والكفّ عن إصدار الأحكام، لأنه وإن كانت روما تحكم العالم، إلا أنها لا يمكن أن تتحكم في حياة اليهود ونواميسهم .

لقد ضاعت القوة القضائية، وتوقف السنهدريم عن العمل القضائي، وقالوا: ويل لنا، فقد زال القضيب من سبط يهوذا قبل أن يجيء المسيا بينما كان المسيا الناصري الشاب يتمشَّى في وسطهم وهم لا يعلمون!


----------



## غصن زيتون (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: نبؤات قد تحققت*

2 - 
خراب الهيكل:

وَيَأْتِي بَغْتَةً إِلَى هَيْكَلِهِ السَّيِّدُ الّذِي تَطْلُبُونَهُ (ملاخي 3: 1).

هذا الشاهد وأربعة شواهد أخرى تفيد أن المسيا سيأتي وهيكل أورشليم قائم (والشواهد هي: مزمور 118: 26 ، دانيال 9: 26 ، زكريا 11: 13 ، حجي 2: 7 - 9). وهذه النبوة ذات دلالة عظيمة، خصوصاً إذا علمنا أن الهيكل أُخرب سنة 70 م ولم يقم منذ ذلك الوقت!

وَبَعْدَ اثْنَيْنِ وَسِتِّينَ أُسْبُوعاً يُقْطَعُ الْمَسِيحُ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ، وَشَعْبُ رَئِيسٍ آتٍ يُخْرِبُ الْمَدِينَةَ وَالْقُدْسَ (دانيال 9: 26).

وهذه النبوة مذهلة، فهي تقدم البرنامج الزمني الآتي:

1 - المسيا يجيء.

2 - المسيا يُقطع (يموت).

3 - تُخرب المدينة (أورشليم) والقدس (الهيكل).

وقد أخرب تيطس الروماني وجيشه أورشليم والهيكل عام 70 م. فإما أن يكون المسيا قد جاء، أو أن تكون النبوة كاذبة!


----------

